# Schley /Taylor Co. Hwy #19



## gacracker67 (Jul 19, 2016)

We are a Trophy club, deer 1 buck 8points or better, 1 doe. Looking for 3 new members to fill membership of 15 members max. Cost is $1,200 each member.

We have 1,700 ac. with a year round camp, bring your camper,  Ele./Water,
Food plots on powerline and through out the woods. All included in dues.

Property has pines/hardwoods in bottoms, powerline/with creek on eastside of powerline.

You get 2 privet stands and no one can get within 300 yards. Many club stands,sign in board for club stands. sign in first come first serve.

All members are from Fl., so we ask that you be at lease 2 hrs away from camp.


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 20, 2016)

Man you had me till I got to the private area's part...just can't see paying for the whole thing if I can't hunt the whole thing, good luck to you.


----------



## gacracker67 (Jul 20, 2016)

*club*

Sorry. Thanks. And good luck to you also.


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 20, 2016)

My buddy who's also looking for a club wanted me to find out if the foodplots and say the power line has someone's private stands/area's on them or more club stand area?


----------



## gacracker67 (Jul 20, 2016)

*club*

All Food plots has Club stands. sign in first come.


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah 10-4...I was on a club that had p/area's but you couldn't claim a plot, road, gas or PowerLine rightaways and creek bottoms. Everybody does it a little different, I'll pass along the info to him.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 20, 2016)

Good land around there. East or west of 19?


----------



## gacracker67 (Jul 20, 2016)

*Hunt club*



Jake Allen said:


> Good land around there. East or west of 19?



Both sides. most on the eastside


----------



## gacracker67 (Jul 23, 2016)

*Schley/ Taylor*

Club is full. Good luck and be safe this year


----------

